# Allen Ray



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm not exactly sure what I just saw, but if it was what I think I saw...just disgusting. God I hope he's ok...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I hope he can have some semblance of an NBA career, but Villanova's season is over. There will be no Final Four for the Wildcats this year.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I am seriously depressed right now. I am speechless...I can't imagine that he is okay.


----------



## kflint5 (Aug 15, 2005)

was his eye OUT of his head...? I hope the kid is ok, my prayers go out to him and his family and at this point I hope not for an NBA career but that he does not lose his vision. as someone who couldnt see for a solid 3 months, an eye injury is not something to be taken lightly especially one as serious as the one i just saw. my prayers are with mr. ray and his family.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Heres the link to the picture if you want to see it.
DO NOT CLICK IF YOU DO NOT LIKE SEEING NASTY STUFF!!!

http://i2.tinypic.com/r71v1d.jpg


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

God bless him. I feel so bad for him.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I haven't seen it (that picture doesn't show much, except that there's something obviously wrong). But I've heard he's basically blind out of that eye.

That's horrible. Unspeakably bad, if what I've heard is true.


----------



## kflint5 (Aug 15, 2005)

they wouldnt even show the injury on sportscenter because of how horrible it was. im really sad just writing about this.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I missed the first few minutes of the 2nd half.. I sure hope he's okay. The team was obviously disheartened... wouldn't mind seeing footage to know exactly what happened. Thoughts and prayers are with everyone involved in this.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Just sickening.. God bless him!


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

GOod news. his gradndpa said he will be alright and its not as serious as thought


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Apparently, a family member told the media the injury "wasn't that serious."

Let's hope so.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

How did he injure his eye?...I didn't get to see the game and they haven't shown anything on Sportcenter...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ray OK, could return as early as next week


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

http://media.putfile.com/Allen-Rays-eye

Here is the video for those who missed it. If you are weak in the stomach I suggest not watching it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

ralaw said:


> http://media.putfile.com/Allen-Rays-eye
> 
> Here is the video for those who missed it. If you are weak in the stomach I suggest not watching it.




Wow.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Fantastic news. It ruined my night last night.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I did not see the first minutes of the second half last night, and I am glad I missed. I did not see the replay, and nor will I check the link.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Wow that video was bad. Even if he does comeback to play in the NCAA tournament I just can't believe that he would be 100% physically or mentally. Nova was bumped from my final 4 just because of this.


----------



## pucks214 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Allan Ray's Eye Coming Along?*

Allan Ray led all scorers with 19 points in Villanova's win over Monmouth. He played 30 minutes. Is the eye really affecting his playing, because I didn't see it in the game.


----------

